#ubuntu-lt 2016-10-11
<defrag> hey
#ubuntu-lt 2018-10-08
<minde> sirex: hey, kai turesi kada uzmesk aki i ubuntu.lt, panasu jog foruma atakuoja spameriai.
<shookees> o jau galvojau atsigavo forumai :D
<minde> :)
<minde> shookees: forumai jau niekad neatsigaus, bet juose yra daug naudingos informacijos kuria paskandinti spame gaila
<shookees> nežinau ar forumo forma tinkama naudingos informacijos archyvavimui :D
<minde> as norejau jog butu perkelta i Q&A "forma", bet ne nuo manes tai priklauso
